# .htaccess Problem beim Schutz von Datei/en



## schoko (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem htaccess-Schutz. Und zwar möchte ich gerne alle Dateien mit der Endung .php schützen. Laut SelfHTML geht das so:


```
<files *.php>
require valid-user
</files>
```

Nun, wenn ich das in meiner .htaccess schreibe bekomm ich beim Filelisting oder beim Abrufen irgendeines Files auf dem Server folgenden Fehler: 

_Serverfehler!

Die Anfrage kann nicht beantwortet werden, da im Server ein interner Fehler aufgetreten ist. Der Server ist entweder überlastet oder ein Fehler in einem CGI-Skript ist aufgetreten. 

ERROR 500_

Wenn ich mit folgendem Code nur eine Datei schützen möchte, klappt dies bis jetzt auch einwandfrei:


```
<files test.php>
require valid-user
</files
```

...nur eben wenn ich alle PHP-Dateien sperren möchte bekomme ich diesen Error.

Ich könnte es auch per <FilesMatch> und Regulären Ausdrücken Versuchen, aber ich möchte dann doch lieber die einfacherer Lösung. 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag / Rat wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann und somit doch noch meine PHP Dateien sperren kann?

Danke schonmal
schoko


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Guck mal hier (ganz unten). 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

